# How much would this gaming computer cost me?



## Loadsofire (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about building a gaming computer, but to tell the truth, I'm pathetic when it comes to computer parts. I know everything about USING a computer, but when it comes to making one, I'm dumbfounded.

I play a lot of WoW, I wont deny it. Its the only PC game I've managed to enjoy, well actually one of the only games I've ever liked for any system. I'm more of a social person, and I like the community aspect to it. The thing is, my current computer is choppy as hell while playing, I've sucked it up for 2 years, and I think its time to change things up.

What I would enjoy doing is to be able to play smoothly, without any lag or choppy video. I don't have to have each detail setting at full, but I would prefer to be able to have most above the half way mark. 

One other thing I would like to be able to do is record videos, which is next to impossible for me to do now.

I know its hard to say how much a computer like this would cost, but what would be your guesses? WoW isn't an extremely memory consuming game, so I'm taking it it wont cost TOO much... I hope.

I'm not rich, so I do have limits on how nice of a computer I can get, remember that.

I'm really hoping I can learn about building computers from this, its always something I've wanted to learn, but never really could...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?


Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?


Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?


Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?


Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?


Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?


Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?


Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?


Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?


Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?


Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?


Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?


Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?


Location: What country do you live in?


----------



## Loadsofire (Nov 13, 2007)

Budget: Under $1000, but the less the better... I'm not looking for something amazing...


Brands: Nothing special, as long as is it gets the job done..


Multitasking: Very little, at most having firefox opened in the background...


Gaming: Yes, and WoW is the only game I play


Calculations: No.


Overclocking: No idea what this means, so most likely... no.


Storage: Not much at all, I've managed with 50GB and am happy with it...


Legacy Support: I dont... Think so?


Operating System: Which ever would work best with WoW I guess, not sure which would....


Case: Probably not...


Accessories: No.


Recycled Components: Possibly 1GB of ram, but I wont count that in just incase it wont work with my new computer.

Monitor: Don't need one


Stores: Canada Computers, cheap, local, and truthworthy 


Location: Canada


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK,
so your in Canada, this store is Canadian too.
http://www.ncix.com/
1.Video card you want to do some recording as well as play WOW
EVGA has the best policy as in life time!
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23715&vpn=256-P2-N751-TR&manufacture=eVGA 104.99 after rebate
2. Mother board gigabyte socket LGA 775, supports vista if you want to go that way $100.12
.http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25684&vpn=GA-G31MX-S2&manufacture=Gigabyte
3. CPU $140.00 Intel C2D E4500
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25412&vpn=BX80557E4500&manufacture=Intel
4.Hard drive $56.39 160 gig 7,200 RPM Seagate barracuda
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18701&vpn=ST3160811AS&manufacture=Seagate
5. Ram or DDR2, OCZ PC-6400 800Mhz $77.42 after rebate
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18495&vpn=OCZ2G8002GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology
6.PSU $56.36 after rebate Enermax Liberty 460W
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25597&vpn=EG465P-VE(FMAII)&manufacture=ENERMAX
If you can reuse the keyboard and mouse you have this will save you also, and the old case that your computer is in.
7.OS Vista it just a little more than windows $124.28
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=22437&vpn=66I-00715&manufacture=Microsoft
Total about $675.00 with out delivery Also you can reuse the CD or what ever drive you have from old unit too.
It's late and I'm tired If you guys see a mistake let me know(only trying to help).
Tips for building http://www.tigerdirect.com/static/html/pcbuildingtips.html
Trouble shooting help http://www.tigerdirect.com/static/html/troubleshooting.html
opps almost forgot artic paste $5.00 
http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

here is something with a little more power and a step up.

The 8600GTS is a better card than the GT and worth the little extra.

same deal with the E6550, and the OCZ 700W power supply is just plain value for money

*EVGA E-GEFORCE 8600GTS Ssc Edition 756MHZ 256MB DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV Out DIRECTX10 Video Card $182*

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26888&vpn=256-P2-N768-A1&manufacture=eVGA



*ASUS P5K ATX LGA775 P35 DDR2 2PCI-E16 3PCI 1PCI-E1 SATA2 Sound GBLAN 1394 Motherboard $145*

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24495&vpn=P5K&manufacture=ASUS



*Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB 2X1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory $105 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18581&vpn=TWIN2X2048-6400&manufacture=CORSAIR



*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA2 8.5MS 7200RPM 16MB Cache Hard Drive 5YR MFR Warranty $82*

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25667&vpn=ST3250410AS&manufacture=Seagate



*Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retai $195*

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25297&vpn=BX80557E6550&manufacture=Intel


*OCZ GameXStream 700W ATX12V 24PIN SLI Ready Active PFC ATX Power Supply 120MM Fan Black $115*

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18185&vpn=OCZ700GXSSLI&manufacture=OCZ Technology


You can choose either vista or XP, it is really your preference


----------

